# Predator Helmets = Best Prices & Custom Airbrushing



## Don

*Don't worry about the paint...*

Find a stiffer plastic. These helmets are right on par with Pro-tec. Which isn't saying much.

IMO... save the money on the paint and buy a Shred Ready, Sweet, or WRSI helmet. No one cares how pretty it is, if you need help with learning to walk or read again afte a head injury. Just because is the cheapest doesn't mean you're getting the best deal. Do yourself and your family a service and buy safer helmet.


----------



## bobbuilds

Don said:


> Find a stiffer plastic. These helmets are right on par with Pro-tec. Which isn't saying much.
> 
> IMO... save the money on the paint and buy a Shred Ready, Sweet, or WRSI helmet. No one cares how pretty it is, if you need help with learning to walk or read again afte a head injury. Just because is the cheapest doesn't mean you're getting the best deal. Do yourself and your family a service and buy safer helmet.


There is some truth for you right there, people.

Seriously, improve protection in the shell and over all impactability of the helmet. no one should care about looks, but they do. we see your side of it too, cheaper to add flash to plastic than plastic to plastic and catch an eye. I have a pro-tec and an FNA there is a time and a place for each, but i know this.


----------



## ZGjethro

In a helmet the shell is for distributing the forces, and the liner is for absorbing them.. That said, I don't think paddling impact velocities/forces necessarily warrant high dollar composite shells. The forces in a waterfall drop might, casual river running maybe not. Each person needs to be the judge for their needs. I would use any of those helmets for river running like Westwater or playboating, even though I hit my head way more often in my playboat.


----------



## JonnyHawk

I agree and disagree. Each person needs to make the decision on the types of helmet he/she will need.Every helmet will have its pro/cons. These helmets are great for many types of kayaking and they are great quality. They may not be the strongest helmet on the market but you can't always be #1 in everyone eyes. 

BTW: Two more orders in for Predator Lee custom jobs will post pics of helmets when complete.


----------



## ZGjethro

JonnyHawk, I was not dissing your products, and after reading about the predator I would Creek with it. I know a lot of hot boaters use the stylish cap helmets creeking, but I find their coverage to be too minimal for my liking. Personal preference.


----------



## JonnyHawk

Gethro. Sorry was not implying that at all. Just letting everyone know that helmet choices are quite simply personal preference. Kind of similar to motorcycle. Some guys like full facemask while some prefer a skull cap that wouldnt protect you at 10 mph. These helmets are great quality at a great price. Definately quality goods as you will find many great reviews on them if you look around. Happy Paddling everyone and thanks for the comments.

By the way we do offer airbrushing on your own helmet. Does not have to be purchased through our site. Still $40 per helmet(Not including shipping)


----------



## caspermike

personally i use a predator lee full face and love it. i dont plan on taking a 100 ft waterfall straight to the rocks so what i use it for great! and ifi did take that hit i would feel safer in a predator than way a fake shred ready snap apart helmet.


----------



## double-H

Predators are pretty good for a cheap helmet. I like my Sweet better though.


----------



## JonnyHawk

The Predator Full Face helmets are awesome. They are one of the most popular in that style. Sweet Helmets are great helmets also.


----------



## double-H

I'll have to try a fullface for some creeking this summer, maybe for the 8-Ball at Teva too


----------



## caspermike

Keep that sweet on in Texas! Is thee even a place you really need a helmet there?


----------



## double-H

there are a lot of places in Texas you can get hurt kayaking, and in Arkansas too. We have some pretty tough runs in both states, but not as many as Colorado where I grew up


----------



## JonnyHawk

Here is the most recent helmet.


----------



## Don

*Nice try.*

Here's what that helmet should look like. These guys are having a sale right now as well, and they make a really safe helmet.

Shred Ready Custom Helmet Art


----------



## JonnyHawk

If you want your helmet customized with hand drawn airbrushed graphics than that is what we do. If you are looking for an hand airbrushed design that you can get your name customized on it all for $39.99. Plus Purchase TODAY that is us. We do hand drawn graphics on your helmets. We like intimate personalized graphics so every helmet is unique. You can purchase a machine made vinyl cut design that others have or purchase from us and get personalized and customized service to fit you and all your helmet design ideas.

Email me at [email protected]
Helmet Pricing at link below. You can add custom design to any of our helmets.
Predator Kayak Helmets
Here is the back










Pick your helmet and email us at [email protected] with design ideas.


----------



## JonnyHawk

Just to clear things up. Everyone is entitled to their opinion but remarks like Preacher Don made. "This is what the helmet should look like" is kind of inappropriate. Just shows you what kind of person/business man he is. But luckily we have freedom of speech in this nation and karma is a big part of how we work at Down River Kayaks. So you won't see me stuping to his level and talking down about other companies as there are pros and cons with everything in life. 605 posts later Don and you would think you would have know how to respect others.


----------



## Don

*What?*

Maybe if you didn't use their helmets (Shredy Ready- Scappy and Sweet Strutter) to pull your molds, than most folks wouldn't have an issue with Predator. (Then when you reduced the thickness and the quality of your plastic it got down right scarey.)

Maybe that is what Predator really stands for... This Predator will steal your designs and pawn them off like they were your own. It's always cheaper to product a helmet that you didn't have to design in the first place, isn't it?

Predator has always been a scam. First they ripped off Pro-Tec, then Shred Ready, and then Sweet. Who's next WRSI? Come on guys come up with your own gig and stop ripping off other peoples work. It's just rude.

Watch out designers there's a Predator coming for your work.


----------



## JonnyHawk

I do not work for Predator so you need to rethink your angle. Nor was this thread ever doing anything but telling people that I have a sale on this line of helmets right now. I just sell their helmets on my site just like many other companies such as CKS, Alabama Small boats and many more. I am offering airbrushing on any helmet for 39.99 + Shipping. I am not stuck on one brand. So you need to slow your roll and redirect your negativity towards someone associated with the company.


----------



## shredder

*custom stuff is rad*

we love cool custom helmets.......


----------



## caspermike

Don you are straight up dbag extreme! So you know shred ready has composite shells and plastic helmets to and not to mention a snap in chin on their cheap fullface so so so safe!

please I feel 100 percent safer in a predator than a shred ready maybe cause My shred readys never lasted what they should have and so you know shred ready mostly built for style not safety because style is why you like them and buy them when you first get into it. At least predator isn't trying to pass that off as safety. And from somebody who sports predator it may not be top of the line but neither is any other helmet on the market unless it fits your head! And so we all know how plastic works. Plastic gives and doesn't crack unlike composite shells which also weaken when and after damaged. Plastic doesn't make it less effective but usually more. How long have those bright orange helmets been around that most of you oldies still wear? I say don you should shut the fuck up and quit giving the business man a hard time. He's a boater 2 sorry your tradeship isn't going to make you rich but don't fight over the business that is out there you look like a 12 yearold selling those worlds shittiest chocolate bars! Have a good day all from south face big sky


----------



## shredder

Hey Caspermike, Tom here from Shred Ready and we I have never tried to pass anything off. I am am personally offended that you think that. Our helmets exceed my leaps and bound the certifcation for whitewater helmets. 
I hope your not bashing my companies name with your anger towards Don and his statments about predator. If you have an issue with any of our products I welcome you to contact us ([email protected]) 
Shred Ready could pass the tests with cheaper materials (i.e. eva foam) and thinner foams but choose to use better materials in our helmets (VN, EPP) virgin ABS plastic, Kevlar. In our composite and carbon helmets we the entire shell has layers of each material,,not just in places where the consumer can see it! Stainless strap hangers so the holes in webbing don't fray and come loose over time. 

Take Care
tom sherburne
Shred Ready


----------



## caspermike

Language not My cup of tea just that the safety factor for either helmet is equal to a certain degree of punishment. which most people are always in those boundaries. Not bashing shred ready entirely just not a happy purchaser. Have enough money that didn't feel like calling and complaining about the product because the defect was My fault exactly what to expect its a helmet took a temple blast one day that put me in serious daze and just to close chin knocks to continue wearing the style. As for don yeah kinda pulled the 12 yearold candy salesman for a while. Nothing bad with shreadready just nothing really worthy of bashing another company for either. My bad tom keep shreading


----------



## b_liner1

Johnny, 
Keep up the good work man, the industry needs folks like you selling stuff to keep us around. I agree that Don should think about what he is saying before he speaks. While I don't like predator helmets, one of my closest friends does, and that suits him just fine.
Do you sell other helmets that you custom airbrush?
Thanks
Arne


----------



## JonnyHawk

B Liner. I will airbrush any helmet for 39.99. If you want to send one in I will do the same for 39.99+shipping back. While I wish I could say I do sell other helmets at the current time, I do not. I have tried numerous times to get on board with both Shred Ready and Sweet and due to the fact that Sweet & Shred Ready only want to sell to brick and mortar shops they are unwilling at the current time to let me stock their products. I am an online store however I am able to demo boats and gear in Fredericksburg and they know I am more than willing to follow inline with MAP pricing or MSRP but as of today I still do not have their helmets in my quiver. I would like to have some Sweet and Shready Ready to sell


----------



## JonnyHawk

WRSI has agreed! I will be getting in the new line of 2010 helmets very soon. The new limited camo line has only a 100 pieces of each being made. I will have the helmets and prices up on the site as soon as they arrive.


----------

